# Another bandsaw box....



## Russell Eaton (Jul 3, 2010)

The last box was for my wife. This on is for my daughter. It is out of some salvage wood form a building site in Cleveland Ga. It is Red Cedar and finished with spray Deft Lacquer. Hope you enjoy.  Russell


----------



## shull (Jul 3, 2010)

A beautiful box.  I am sure they will love it.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 4, 2010)

That is very beautiful.  I like how the knot is on the outside and on the drawer. That is very cool.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 4, 2010)

nicely done, great use of the knot pattern.


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 4, 2010)

That is fantastic.  Red Cedar?  I bet the ol' shop smelled great all day long.


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 4, 2010)

Nicely done Russell.   I have only tried one of those a couple years ago and if I remember right it seemed to disappear around the time my daughter visited shortly after.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Rick, I am glad that I have a stack of the Cedar in the basement. Probably about 25 logs as big as my leg. All of them are 2' long so I have lots to play with. Thanks for the nice comments,   Russell


----------



## markgum (Jul 5, 2010)

That is great.  I need to try this.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jul 13, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## snyiper (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok pardon the stupid question, How in the world do you cut the center drawer part with a bandsaw with out cutting through the outside?


----------



## sailing_away (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice.  I really like the wood you choose.  I'm in the process of making my first one.  Also, I’ve managed to mount cool blocks on my Rikon 14”   A very nice upgrade.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 13, 2010)

Great. Love the knot on the side. BZ


----------



## bitshird (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm going to try one this week, now that I learned the secret, the Cedar made a  beautiful box and your design is very pretty.


----------



## darcisowers (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that box!  it's gorgeous!!!!!!

We may need to get a bandsaw next....  ;-)


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 13, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 13, 2010)

I am just starting to try these. This box is gorgeous. I would like to find some Cedar thick thick enough to make one without having to glue up boards. I also love the knot- it makes the box stand out. Great job.


----------



## Ankrom Exotics (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice box. I like how you hid the entry point for the blade. Did you cut with the grain and then re-glue?


----------

